# Original Composition - wanted opnions



## Hurbe (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey there! care to share some thoughts on my disorganized incomplete music? I lack any theory/compositional/harmonal training but I'm slowly figuring things out and hope to organize things in the near future :tiphat:


----------



## Hurbe (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi Hurbe,

Your trio shows that you've got some of the necessary building blocks for a composer - you deal with conventional harmony in a manner which owes a lot to Mozart (that's no bad thing, because we all have to start somewhere). You also write well for the three instruments.

One of the most important things a composer needs is her/his own style and this will take you a long time to develop.

Getting some tuition would be very useful - in fact, it's unlikely that you'll get very far without it. If that's financially or practically impossible for you, you might like to try to compose in a number of different genres and for different instrumental/vocal combinations.

Do the simple stuff first - when I was at music college 40 years ago, all student composers had to write chorales in the style of J.S. Bach, as well as learning to improvise in the style of various composers, starting with Mozart and going onwards to Hindemith. Another useful leaning habit is to listen to a wide range of music while you read the score. That underpins the experience of listening.

You might be able to lay down some theory building blocks by looking on the internet and doing harmony exercises.

Good luck!


----------



## Hurbe (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks! I'll keep those in mind


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

Good. I like it


----------

